# IVF - Prostap,downregging and AF



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi 

Can anyone tell me if you still get your AF when downregging for IVF? 

I had an injection of prostap on day 22.

Thank you for your help!!

Mxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Moddle

I am not a nurse but cna jsut say that I did my downregging with a nasal spray called Synarol. I got a period and was told by the nurse that this was good.

HTH
Cheers
megan


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Moodle,

I'm also not a nurse, but you should get your AF before moving onto the stimming stage as far as I understand.  If you start d/r on day22 or day 21 you should, I believe get AF roughly 7-9 days after, but that can seem to vary from each person! As I understand you need to have an AF before the next stage so that your womb lining is very thin ready to be manipulated for the next stage where the stimulating drugs will build it up ready for EC..

Hope this helps - Good Luck!
Kelly x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

90% of women will get af while on down reg and that´s how we want it!!

Ruth


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for all of your advice. I feel better now


----------

